# Не встает ffmpeg [solved]

## dish

i386/dsputil_mmx_rnd.h:59: warning: `put_no_rnd_pixels8_l2_mmx' defined but not used

i386/dsputil_mmx_rnd.h:155: warning: `put_no_rnd_pixels16_l2_mmx' defined but not used

i386/dsputil_mmx_rnd.h:300: warning: `avg_no_rnd_pixels4_mmx' defined but not used

i386/dsputil_mmx_rnd.h:59: warning: `put_pixels8_l2_mmx' defined but not used

i386/dsputil_mmx_rnd.h:155: warning: `put_pixels16_l2_mmx' defined but not used

make[1]: *** [i386/dsputil_mmx.o] Ошибка 1

make[1]: *** Ожидание завершения заданий...

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20050226-r3/work/ffmpeg-0.4.9-p20050226-shared/libavcodec'

make: *** [lib] Ошибка 2

!!! ERROR: media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20050226-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 111, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

Говорит такую бяку.... Дерево обновлял, не помогло.

Подскажите, плз, в чем трабла.

----------

## rusxakep

emerge info

----------

## dish

Portage 2.0.51.19 (default-linux/x86/2005.0, gcc-3.3.5-20050130, glibc-2.3.4.200                                                                                      

41102-r1, 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r6 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1000MHz

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Python:              dev-lang/python-2.3.5 [2.3.5 (#1, Apr 29 2005, 21:01:01)]

distcc 2.16 i686-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.3 [enabled]

dev-lang/python:     2.3.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    [Not Present]

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.59-r6, 2.13

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.5, 1.4_p6, 1.6.3, 1.9.4

sys-devel/binutils:  2.15.92.0.2-r7

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.16

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.8.1-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-Os -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math -mfpmath=sse -mmm                                                                                      

x -msse -msse2"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.3/env /usr/kde/3.3/share                                                                                      

/config /usr/kde/3.3/shutdown /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/X11/xkb /usr/lib/                                                                                      

mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-Os -march=i686 -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -ffast-math -mfpmath=sse -m                                                                                      

mmx -msse -msse2"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs autoconfig ccache distlocks sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/

distributions/gentoo"

LANG="ru_RU.KOI8-R"

LINGUAS="ru us"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 X alsa apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr crypt cups curl divx4linux                                                                                       

dvd eds emboss encode esd fam foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gt                                                                                      

k gtk2 i8x0 icq imlib ipv6 jabber java javascript jpeg junit kde libg++ libwww m                                                                                      

ad mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg ncurses nls ogg oggvorbis opengl oss pam pd                                                                                      

flib perl pic png python qt quicktime readline samba sdl slang spell sse sse2 ss                                                                                      

l svga svgalib tcpd tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis wifi                                                                                      

 xine xinerama xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib video_cards_i810 linguas_ru linguas_us use                                                                                      

rland_GNU kernel_linux libc_glibc"

Unset:  ASFLAGS, CBUILD, CTARGET, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

----------

## rusxakep

Попробуй флажки CFLAGS смени на менее агрессивные и поставь USE="-*" для ffmpeg

----------

## ClieX

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=90916 - такая же трабла (?)

Пробовал синькаться?

----------

## doonkel

В портежах уже есть r5. У меня она стала без проблем. Проблемы были с r4, но ее уже убрали.

----------

## dish

у меня она r3. Тянется как зависимость к cinelerra-cvs

После синка ничего не изменилось, а вот USE="-*" emerge ffmpeg помог  :Smile: 

Всем спасибо!

----------

## rusxakep

Проверенное решение с -*  :Smile:  Работает почти всегда ......

----------

## Double

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Проверенное решение с -*  Работает почти всегда ......

 

у меня была такая трабла не компилился с флагами mmx imlib

c mmx оказалось баг

с imlib не компилился сам imlib2 

```

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive

make[4]: *** [jpeg.la] Error 1

make[4]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/imlib2-1.2.0-r2/work/imlib2-1.2.0/src/modules/loaders'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/imlib2-1.2.0-r2/work/imlib2-1.2.0/src/modules'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/imlib2-1.2.0-r2/work/imlib2-1.2.0/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/imlib2-1.2.0-r2/work/imlib2-1.2.0'

make: *** [all-recursive-am] Error 2

!!! ERROR: media-libs/imlib2-1.2.0-r2 failed.

!!! Function enlightenment_die, Line 75, Exitcode 0

!!! emake failed

!!! SEND BUG REPORTS TO vapier@gentoo.org NOT THE E TEAM

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

double portage # cat /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.la

cat: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

double portage # cd  /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/            

bash: cd: /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/: No such file or directory

double portage # cd  /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3-20050110/

double 3.4.3-20050110 # ls

crtbegin.o   crtend.o             hardenednossp.specs  install-tools  libgcc_s.so    libstdc++.a      libstdc++.so        libsupc++.a   vanilla.specs

crtbeginS.o  crtendS.o            hardened.specs       libgcc.a       libgcc_s.so.1  libstdc++.la     libstdc++.so.6      libsupc++.la

crtbeginT.o  hardenednopie.specs  include              libgcc_eh.a    libgcov.a      libstdc++_pic.a  libstdc++.so.6.0.3  specs

double 3.4.3-20050110 #
```

вылечилось созданием линка

```
ln -sf  3.4.3-20050110 3.4.3 
```

----------

## rusxakep

Неправильно вы бутерброд едите!

gcc-config правильней - так вкуснее!

----------

## Double

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Неправильно вы бутерброд едите!
> 
> gcc-config правильней - так вкуснее!

 

```

double root # gcc-config -l

[1] i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110 *

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardened

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardenednopie

[5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardenednossp

double root #
```

 как тут выбрать profile i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3?

----------

## rusxakep

Тебе нужен i386?

----------

## ba

 *Double wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> double root # gcc-config -l
> 
> ...

 

а зачем тебе профиль от версии gcc, которой у тебя нет?

----------

## Double

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Тебе нужен i386?

 

 у меня imlib2 вываливается с ошибкой 

/bin/sed: can't read /usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.la: No such file or directory

libtool: link: `/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.3/libstdc++.la' is not a valid libtool archive 

я создал симлинк сi686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110  на i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3

ты говоришь  это неправильный подход и надо рулить gcc-config`ом вот я тебя и спрашиваю как именно им это рулить

----------

## Nelud

по-моему, именно для этого (чтобы не делать симлинки) служит fix_libtool_files.sh

----------

## Double

 *Nelud wrote:*   

> по-моему, именно для этого (чтобы не делать симлинки) служит fix_libtool_files.sh

 

я-я вот спасибо незнал  :Smile: 

----------

## Double

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Неправильно вы бутерброд едите!
> 
> gcc-config правильней - так вкуснее!

 

сдается мне и вы неправильно его (бутерброд) едите 

вот Nelud его правильно ест  :Smile: 

----------

## dish

После экспериментов над этим несчастным пакетом выяснилось, что падает он из-за mmx в USE-флагах.

Баг?

Версия, которая была пару месяцев назад, нормально с mmx собиралась...

----------

## Double

 *dish wrote:*   

> После экспериментов над этим несчастным пакетом выяснилось, что падает он из-за mmx в USE-флагах.
> 
> Баг?

 да *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Версия, которая была пару месяцев назад, нормально с mmx собиралась...

 

----------

## dish

Сегодня синкился, вышла новая версия ffmpeg -- она тоже нормально собралась с mmx.

Видимо, сама версия бажная.

Та версия, которая была пару месяцев назад у меня тоже нормально собиралась с mmx.

----------

## rusxakep

Double: Это тоже правильно. Просто fix_libtool по идее дефакто нуно запускать после обновления gcc (точнее версии)

----------

## Double

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> Double: Это тоже правильно. Просто fix_libtool по идее дефакто нуно запускать после обновления gcc (точнее версии)

 

я видимо чего-то непонял если gcc-config тоже правильно то как мне его нужно было использовать в данном случае

gcc-config насколько я понимаю  управляет установкой версии gcc  которую я хочу использовать в текущий момент, как же мне использовать gcc-config если версии gcc которая требовалась у меня "нету"

----------

## rusxakep

разные версии gcc обычно не нужны. gcc-config делает линки на конкретную версию gcc (hardened, vanilla, 3.3, 3.4 ...).

fix_libs нужно для коррекции библиотечек. это другое. и то и то "одинаково полезно"

----------

## Double

 *rusxakep wrote:*   

> разные версии gcc обычно не нужны. gcc-config делает линки на конкретную версию gcc (hardened, vanilla, 3.3, 3.4 ...).
> 
> fix_libs нужно для коррекции библиотечек. это другое. и то и то "одинаково полезно"

 

ладна закончили  :Smile: 

----------

